# Surgery done



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

on Jim's legs for blockages was today. The dr did his left one first because it was the worst. It actually took 2 stents to get past the blockages. He has to go back 9/1 for the right one which isn't as bad. He did really well and can already tell the difference.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Excellent news. Now he's going to be running circles around you when it comes to working outside.

9/1 is a good date, that's the hubs last chemo treatment.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Lol! I couldn't keep up with before the surgery! I'll have to get some skates out now!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea!!! A relief it's over! I know I will end up with a stent or two in my lifetime.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx! Karen, I hope you don't, but they are lifesavers if you do.
Robin, I'm glad you are seeing light now,too!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We have two people who are going to be celebrating that date. Well, I guess it would be four since you and I participate from a spectator roll.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Patti and Robin, I'm happy for both of you.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you, Dawg! Robin ,I hope he has a big ole celebration!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Congrats to all of you! That's awesome news.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

2 good news posts!Happy to know things are looking up and ending.My thoughts and prayers are with you all!!!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Update: 2nd procedure is done. All is well. Jim is in recovery room.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Great! Wishing him a speedy recovery. Wishing you not too stressed.

On Sept 22 I may be going to Grayson Park in Texas. Hope I got the name right. Looks like a fun place.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yay! Now all you need to do is update us when he does his next marathon.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx, Karen and Robin! He did well and we're almost home.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm not sure were Grayson Park is..


----------

